# Dialerschutz.de wird dichtgemacht!



## sascha (1 Februar 2005)

Ich habe nämlich 1,5 Millionen Dollar gewonnen. Die hole ich mir jetzt ab und verbringe den Rest meines Lebens in der Karibik. Letzte Mails werden bis 10 Uhr entgegengenommen   



> X-Kaspersky: Checked
> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Delivery-Date: Mon, 31 Jan 2005 23:17:38 +0100
> Received: from [202.75.42.56] (helo=perak.mschosting.com)
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2005)

Hast Du nicht!!!


> Note:
> Anybody under the age of 18 is automatically disqualified.


ällebäätsch


----------



## sascha (1 Februar 2005)

Vorsicht! Ich hab viel mehr Klingeltöne als Du aufm Handy


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht! Ich hab viel mehr Klingeltöne als Du aufm Handy


Hast Du nicht! Und meine sind 32-stimmig und im 13/8-Takt, hää!


> watcher of the skies, watcher of all,
> dadadadammdamm dammdamm dammdadamm dadadamm dadadamm


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Februar 2005)

@ Sascha,

bitte, bitte nie wieder Überschriften wie *"Dialerschutz.de wird dichtgemacht!"*
Herztropfennehmendnachberuhigungspillenschreiend  :help:


----------



## Gluko (1 Februar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die hole ich mir jetzt ab und verbringe den Rest meines Lebens in der Karibik. ...


Hi Sascha,

ich wünsch' Dir dann mal 'ne gute Reise. Genieße den Rest Deines Lebens und trinke hin und wieder 'nen Schluck mit den Dialer-Königen, die Du dort sicherlich treffen wirst.  

(Ist ja noch nicht 10.00 Uhr, hoffe Du liest das noch. :lol: )

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## sascha (1 Februar 2005)

Sonnenbrille hab ich schon auf  8)


----------



## Avor (1 Februar 2005)

Bitte nicht!


Mit  einskommafünf Millionen
will Sascha uns entfliehen  ?
In der Karibik sich zu schonen 
nicht mehr in den Kampf zu ziehen?
Uns zu führen gegen Dialerhorden
und diese  böse Schlangenbrut.
Bist Du  ein Playboy nun geworden?  
Mit Sonnenbrille - und sonst nichts am Hut?  :bandit 

Nein, Du wirst  uns nicht verlassen!
Da hast Du wohl zu laut getönt,
doch der Spam  in Deinen Kassen
sei von Herzen Dir  gegönnt.
Natürlich auch der  Hauptgewinn,
doch Dialerschutz wird nicht verbannt! 
Zum Weitermachen steht der Sinn,
ob in Augsburg oder am Karibikstrand.  :flower: 

Viele Grüße in die KaribiK!

Avor


----------



## Genesis (1 Februar 2005)

@Sascha


> Betreff: Dialerschutz.de wird dichtgemacht!


Hier schließe ich mich vollumfänglich dem "Jurist"en an. 

Wenn ich alle Lotteriegewinne/Mugu-Millionen der letzten 3 Jahre zusammenzähle, komme ich auf über eine Milliarde $.


@Aka-Aka
Bist Du ein Fan von "mir"?

@Avor
Danke, Deine "Verse" sind immer wieder "gut zu lesen"


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2005)

Genesis schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka
> Bist Du ein Fan von "mir"?


ja... und ich hoffe, Dir fiel nicht auf, dass WotS gar nicht 13/8 ist - das war nur ein Insiderjoke  (bei dieser Gelegenheit grüße ich den mitlesenden Münchner Rechtsanwalt, Medienrechtler & Genesisfan, den ich von diesem Irrtum erlöste und der zumindest im Rahmen seiner zeitlichen Möglichkeiten schaut, dass DS wenigstens nicht wegen meiner postings dicht machen muss)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

Mmmh, Mugus. Gerade gesehen: http://www.aa419.org/flashmobs/current-mob.php


----------

